# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Golden State Warriors



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*at







*
*Dallas Mavericks [66-14] at Golden State Warriors [40-40]*
 | Tuesday, April 17, 2007 | Oakland, CA | Oracle Arena | 10:30pm ET | 
| *TV*: KTXA, FSBA | *Radio: *KESN-FM 103.3; KFZO-FM 99.1 (Spanish 

*Game Notes*

The Golden State Warriors might halt the longest current playoff drought in the NBA on Tuesday by completing a stunning season sweep of the team they could face in the first round -- the league-best Dallas Mavericks. 

Golden State (40-40) can end a 12-year absence from the postseason by beating Dallas (66-14) for the third time in as many meetings this season, coupled with a Los Angeles Clippers' loss at Phoenix on Tuesday. Even if the Clippers win, the Warriors can qualify for the postseason by winning at Portland on Wednesday in their regular-season finale. 

"We're in the driver's seat, and what better position do you want, going into the last two games?" asked Golden State point guard Baron Davis, who turned 28 on Friday. 

"We're playing good basketball right now. We've got great chemistry, and we're still learning and improving. But we know we're not there yet. Dallas is the best team in the league. We've still got to keep our eye on what we want to do." 

Even though the Mavericks have clinched home-court advantage throughout the playoffs, they may try particularly hard to win Tuesday and hurt the postseason hopes of the Warriors and former Dallas coach Don Nelson. If Golden State does grab the No. 8 seed in the Western Conference, it would face top seed Dallas in the first round. 

"We don't want to lose any games regardless if we have it wrapped up or not, we still want to try to play well and not throw any games away," Mavericks swingman Devean George said after the team's 91-86 win over San Antonio on Sunday. 

The Warriors have won the last four meetings, including two in Dallas, while averaging 115.0 points. Only two other teams defeated the Mavericks more than once this season -- Utah and Phoenix -- and neither of them beat Dallas three times. 

Golden State ended the Mavs' franchise-record 17-game winning streak with a 117-100 victory on March 12. 

No Western Conference team has swept a season series from the Mavs since the Los Angeles Lakers in 2000-01. Golden State hasn't done it since 1996-97. 

The Warriors are in position to make the playoffs because of a surge that has seen them win 14 of their last 19 games, including seven of eight. 

"We haven't had the luxury of controlling our own destiny for a while, and that's why we fought so hard, and have the record that we do down the stretch," said Nelson, who coached Golden State to their last playoff appearance in 1993-94 and guided Dallas from 1997-2005. 

Jason Richardson had 32 points and 12 rebounds to lead the Warriors to a 121-108 win over Minnesota on Sunday. 

Richardson has averaged 23.9 points and 7.4 boards in the last eight games, a stretch during which Golden State has gone 7-1 while averaging 117.9 points. 

The Mavericks, meanwhile, are just tuning up for the playoffs. If they win one of their final two games, they'll finish tied for the fifth-most victories in one season in league history. They will tie for third-most if they win both. 

Dallas closes the regular season at Seattle on Wednesday.













Who's hot: *Baron Davis* 

Multiple Warriors are hot at the moment. But guard Baron Davis has been their emotional leader since returning from arthroscopic knee surgery that could have ended his season. Davis is averaging 19.5 points, 6.6 assists and 2.33 steals over the last 18 games. With a solid finish, Davis might surpass Sacramento's Ron Artest (2.15) for the most steals per game for the season. ... Mavs guard Devin Harris had a solid day against San Antonio, racking up 21 points and pushing the tempo. 

Who's not: *Mavs against Warriors* 

It's hard to get worked up over statistics in some recent games when the Mavs were purposely idling. They haven't exactly torn it up against the Warriors, though. Dirk Nowitzki averaged just 19.5 points in two losses against them this season. Josh Howard was 10-for-25 shooting in the two games and 3-for-9 from 3-point range. Jason Terry was 10-for-23. 


*Injuries*
*Mavs: * Center Erick Dampier _(right shoulder)_ is probable.
*Warriors: * Zarko Cabarkapa _(back surgery)_ is inactive.











​


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Bleh, We need to win tonight, and we need the Clippers to win tonight to put them back in the playoff picture. I dont think it will happen though because the Clips play the Suns. I think I might cry.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Could care less. Just want the playoffs to get underway.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Could care less. Just want the playoffs to get underway.


Sure, but the Warriors have too more than enough momentum against us, let's take some back before we see them again.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I hope Damp plays tonight, we need him on the boards. Our rebounding has down right sucked for the past 3 weeks.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> ...the Warriors have too more than enough momentum against us, let's take some back before we see them again.


I think that's big...only a fool (imo) would think that letting a team sweep you during the regular season wouldn't give you doubts going into a playoff series against them.

However, I do believe that a best-of-7 set gives you more of an opportunity to break down a team's weaknesses, and exploit the reasons that they're the #8 seed.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> However, I do believe that a best-of-7 set gives you more of an opportunity to break down a team's weaknesses, and exploit the reasons that they're the #8 seed.


Amen!

Don't ask for rep, you whore!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW.... much thanks to Croco for keeping GT mojo going!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Amen!
> 
> Don't ask for rep, you whore!


Haven't been a whore this week, I've been in court (jury duty). :biggrin: 

I'll fill you guys in tomorrow in the OT. :chill:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Phoenix seems to be playing it's starters.


Do you think they want to beat the Clippers so we have to play the GSW


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes, that was my theory from the get go.. I knew they would play their starters because they know we have problems with Golden State.. Its a physcology thing, I believe, or an extreme hatred


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

And we are resting our starters. Avery has made it clear, he doesnt care who we play. I think he is very confident in this team to knock down what ever gets in its way.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Nellie has the upper hand against Avery. This will be a great series.


----------



## intersync (May 9, 2005)

Jet said:


> Yes, that was my theory from the get go.. I knew they would play their starters because they know we have problems with Golden State.. Its a physcology thing, I believe, or an extreme hatred


also, they are themselves getting ready for a playoff series. but it's not just a psychology thing or even an extreme hatred (even if it were, this forum's tagline is "Fueled by the hate" so hatred isn't a bad reason right?), it's simply smart strategy. The Mavs aren't afraid of a lowly 8 seed are they?? It's not like Dwayne Wade is on their team or anything, you can do it!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The game was too funny to watch. AJ didn't want ANY of his starters to exert themselves.

JET started nailing his shots, he gets yanked. Harris makes couple good offensive and defensive plays, he gets yanked too.

LOL...

Couple serious observations:

1. Ager has a LONG way to go before becoming a NBA starter.

2. Barea does have a tendency to force too many shots.

3. Willis is good..... for his rebounding, but more importantly his PF's.

4. Pops can be great for this team in the long run. He shows flashes of greatness....

5. Keep Buck and George healthy!

One game left!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks for the assist, guys. Now the W's need to handle our business in Portland tomorrow night.

Anyone here catch any of the Clippers/Suns game (I don't imagine so - why would you guys be scoreboard watching, having clinched the best record in the league). Ralph Lawler (play-by-play announcer for the Clips) was essentially *****ing and moaning the whole game about the Mavs not playing their starters. I haven't heard sour grapes like that in a while (at least not from anyone associated with the Clippers). It was pretty funny IMO, but having seen a lot of Clippers telecasts, it was a bit out of nature for him to moan about the Mavs essentially 'giving' the game to the Warriors.

Warriors announcers, however, suggested Avery might have had a double incentive--not just to rest his starters, but perhaps to allow the Warriors a chance at the #7 seed, avoiding them in the first round.

_Tell _me Avery isn't scared of the W's....


----------



## sdn13 (May 6, 2005)

bruindre said:


> Thanks for the assist, guys. Now the W's need to handle our business in Portland tomorrow night.
> 
> Anyone here catch any of the Clippers/Suns game (I don't imagine so - why would you guys be scoreboard watching, having clinched the best record in the league). Ralph Lawler (play-by-play announcer for the Clips) was essentially *****ing and moaning the whole game about the Mavs not playing their starters. I haven't heard sour grapes like that in a while (at least not from anyone associated with the Clippers). It was pretty funny IMO, but having seen a lot of Clippers telecasts, it was a bit out of nature for him to moan about the Mavs essentially 'giving' the game to the Warriors.
> 
> ...


Avery is worried, I don't think he's really scared, good coaches usually aren't scared. He's likely worried that you all might take the Mavs to six or seven games, I don't see the Warriors being consistent enough to win a series.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh wow... Maurice with 20 points last night.. Yeah boy.. Anyways, yeah.. Im embarassed how much they lost by last night, but I guess its not that bad considering only 2 starters played last night.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I really don't think Avery is too terribly concerned about the Warriors. In fact, I think Avery wants to play them in the first round. If Dallas played NOK (not that they are terrible, but DAL has had a lot of success against them) in the first round, 2nd round becomes much harder if you consider the talent differential between the 2 rounds.

On the other hand, if Dallas can manage to shut down GSW (one of the top offenses around the league), it would prepare them much better for the run.

Plus, Nellie gets to go back to the playoffs with his new team. I personally think Nellie/AJ relationship has more to do with AJ's decision on resting starters last night.

:cheers:


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

I love how everyone's saying how Golden State is Dallas' kryptonite, that there will be a huge upset in the first round, uhh [email protected]

3-0 sweep in the regular season don't mean diddly ****, over 10 teams in the history of the NBA that were swept by another team in the regular season came back and swept that team in the playoffs. Good luck idiots, you'll need it when Golden State gets their **** rubbed in their face.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I personally think Nellie/AJ relationship has more to do with AJ's decision on resting starters last night.


You really feel there was an agreement before the game last night? :whistling:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> You really feel there was an agreement before the game last night? :whistling:


Dirk/JHo/Stack/Damp in street clothes......


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Javelin said:


> I love how everyone's saying how Golden State is Dallas' kryptonite, that there will be a huge upset in the first round, uhh [email protected]
> 
> 3-0 sweep in the regular season don't mean diddly ****, over 10 teams in the history of the NBA that were swept by another team in the regular season came back and swept that team in the playoffs. Good luck idiots, you'll need it when Golden State gets their **** rubbed in their face.


I am getting a mental image of "gets their **** rubbed in their face." Of course, I am not sure what **** is.....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Of course, I am not sure what **** is.....


I'm gonna go with turd.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Still think it was a good idea to rest your starters for this one? :evil: You could've been playing the Clippers instead. 

I can imagine Avery wanting to face the Warriors though. In fact, your first game loss is probably exactly what he wants. He now has lots of fuel to motivate the players. I guess that's his style. Smart little general, he is. :greatjob:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL

Seriously doubt losing was part of the strategy.........

This loss is a huge hit to the Mavs confidence........

LOL I think Mavs will progress but they will be reliving their choke last year.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> Smart little general, he is. :greatjob:


In this matchup, he's definitely the dumbest head coach in the building. When I saw that Dirk was in the starting lineup, I almost threw up. Instead of trying to matchup with them, make them adapt to your strengths...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

True that xray, no way Dirk should have started.

Got in an injured DJ MBenga..not that scrub German though


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> In this matchup, he's definitely the dumbest head coach in the building. When I saw that Dirk was in the starting lineup, I almost threw up. Instead of trying to matchup with them, make them adapt to your strengths...


You ALMOST threw up, whereas I actually threw up..... granted it was for a different reason. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> In this matchup, he's definitely the dumbest head coach in the building. When I saw that Dirk was in the starting lineup, I almost threw up. Instead of trying to matchup with them, make them adapt to your strengths...


That was probably his weirdest decision as a head coach EVER. :whoknows:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I meant to say that Dirk as a 5 wins the BotY Award (Bonehead of the Year).

No doubt Nellie has volumes of knowledge about the Mavs, much more than Avery.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I meant to say that Dirk as a 5 wins the BotY Award (Bonehead of the Year).
> 
> No doubt Nellie has volumes of knowledge about the Mavs, much more than Avery.


The only players Nellie doesn't know too much about are: George, Buck, and to some extend Harris.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I still think this is the game that did for the Mavs. Instead of resting the starters, Avery should've at least _tried_ to win this one. You could've faced the Clips instead and it wouldn't have taken a math professor to figure this out.

I'm not complaining though. If we're lucky enough to get past the Spurs, at least we won't have to face you guys in WCF.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> I still think this is the game that did for the Mavs. Instead of resting the starters, Avery should've at least _tried_ to win this one. You could've faced the Clips instead and it wouldn't have taken a math professor to figure this out.
> 
> I'm not complaining though. If we're lucky enough to get past the Spurs, at least we won't have to face you guys in WCF.


Well.... they would have tried and failed. Maybe it's better to not have tried at all.

*sigh*


----------

